# Shanxi Xingyiquan



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2013)

&#23665;&#35199;&#24418;&#24847;&#25331; Shanxi Xingyiquan Introduction Part 1






&#23665;&#35199;&#24418;&#24847;&#25331; Shanxi Xingyiquan Introduction Part 2


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2013)

Tian Zhonglan branch of Shanxi Xingyiquan 






Old Videos of Shangxi Xingyiquan


----------

